# Thermador Hood Filter Light



## LyleMartin (Nov 25, 2012)

*Light*

Did you find a solution? Mine is doing the same thing. Lyle


----------



## gracieblk (Dec 11, 2012)

I've had the same question with my range hood, and they told me that to reset the filter cleaning timer, I need to *press & hold the button for 5 seconds*. It's a different brand (Futuro Futuro Symbol), but try it, it might work the same way on yours.


----------



## LyleMartin (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks! That is the answer.


----------



## RicFer (Jan 14, 2021)

I have a blue light that is on. I didn't known what it meant. But I held the button down for 5 seconds and now it's out. I also the cleaned the filters just in case that's what it meant.


----------

